# Error al instalar KDE (Solucionado)

## DYNBM

Estimados, estoy intentando instalar KDE y siempre me aparece este error:

Escribo el siguiente comando (o cualquier otro similar para instalar KDE) #emerge -av kdebase-startkde

y resulta que:

```
>>> Failed to emerge net-im/licq-1.3.9, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.3.9/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-im/licq-1.3.9:

 * ERROR: net-im/licq-1.3.9 failed (configure phase): econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *     environment, line 2842:  Called econf

 *     ebuild.sh, line  561:  Called die

 *     The specific snippet of code: die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-im/licq-1.3.9',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-im/licq-1.3.9'.

 * The complete build log is located at

'/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.3.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at

'/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.3.9/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.3.9/work/licq-1.3.9'
```

Last edited by DYNBM on Mon Nov 21, 2011 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

Copia algunas líneas más (10-15) hacia atrás, para ver el error que da.

----------

## DYNBM

Esto es lo que me arroja #emerge -av kdebase-startkde :

```
 * To enable gpg-agent and/or ssh-agent in KDE sessions,

 * edit /etc/kde/startup/agent-startup.sh and

 * /etc/kde/shutdown/agent-shutdown.sh

 * The name of the session script has changed.

 * If you currently have XSESSION="kde-4.7" in your

 * configuration files, you will need to change it to

 * XSESSION="KDE-4"

>>> kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.7.0 merged.

>>> Recording kde-base/kdebase-startkde in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.7.0:

 * To enable gpg-agent and/or ssh-agent in KDE sessions,

 * edit /etc/kde/startup/agent-startup.sh and

 * /etc/kde/shutdown/agent-shutdown.sh

 * The name of the session script has changed.

 * If you currently have XSESSION="kde-4.7" in your

 * configuration files, you will need to change it to

 * XSESSION="KDE-4"

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/cdk-5.0.20110517

 *  - /usr/lib/libcdk.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib/libcdk.so.0.4.1

 *      used by /usr/lib/licq/licq_console.so (net-im/licq-1.3.9)

>>> package: app-text/hunspell-1.3.2-r1

 *  - /usr/lib/libhunspell-1.2.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib/libhunspell-1.2.so.0.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/licq/licq_qt4-gui.so (net-im/licq-1.3.9)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries
```

----------

## pelelademadera

hace lo siguiente:

```
emerge gentoolkit 

revdep-rebuild
```

y emerge kdebase-startkde o lo que quieras

----------

## DYNBM

Estimado:

Tiré el comando:

```
#emerge gentoolkit 

#revdep-rebuild
```

y me apareció el siguiente error:

```
ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-portage/gentoolkit-9999

<<< /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gentoolkit/analyse/__init__.py[co]

<<< /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gentoolkit/analyse/analyse.py[co]

<<< /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gentoolkit/analyse/base.py[co]

<<< /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gentoolkit/analyse/lib.py[co]

<<< /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gentoolkit/analyse/output.py[co]

<<< /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gentoolkit/analyse

 * Compilation and optimization of Python modules for CPython 2.7 ...    [ ok ]

 * Compilation and optimization of Python modules for CPython 3.2 ...    [ ok ]

 *

 * For further information on gentoolkit, please read the gentoolkit

 * guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoolkit.xml

 *

 * Another alternative to equery is app-portage/portage-utils

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/cdk-5.0.20110517

 *  - /usr/lib/libcdk.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib/libcdk.so.0.4.1

 *      used by /usr/lib/licq/licq_console.so (net-im/licq-1.3.9)

>>> package: app-text/hunspell-1.3.2-r1

 *  - /usr/lib/libhunspell-1.2.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib/libhunspell-1.2.so.0.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/licq/licq_qt4-gui.so (net-im/licq-1.3.9)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries
```

----------

## pelelademadera

hace:

```
nano /etc/portage/package.mask
```

puede que package.mask sea un directorio. si lo es, crea un archivo de texto dentro del directorio con extension .mask

agrega esta linea:

 *Quote:*   

> =app-portage/gentoolkit-9999

 

es raro que te quiera instalar una version -9999.... postea la salida de

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## DYNBM

Esto arroja

#emerge --info

```
Portage 2.2.0_alpha50 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.5.2,

glibc-2.13-r4, 3.0.0-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.0-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 05 Aug 2011 17:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.5 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r2, 3.2-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.5

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.5-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo x11 gnome

Installed sets:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~amd64 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA @BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt

/usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d

/etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release

/etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo

/etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d

/etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy distlocks ebuild-locks

fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned

sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs

unmerge-orphans"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="bn brx cy dgo eo eu fa gl gu_IN id kk kn_IN kok ks ku mai mn

mni my sa_IN sat sd ta_IN tn uz en ca"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times

--compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180

--exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/x11 /var/lib/layman/gnome"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acl alsa atm avahi berkdb bindist branding bzip2

cairo cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri eds fbcondecor

fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde libnotify

livecd loop-aes mmx mng modules mudflap nautilus ncurses

networkmanager nls nouveau nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl

png policykit portaudio pppd python qt3support qt4 readline

semantic-desktop session socks5 sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd tiff truetype

unicode usb vino x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp

atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371

es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident

usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw

asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug

ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route

share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic

authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm

authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user

autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache

env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info

log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite

setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables

words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory

rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm

earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea

ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf

superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard

mouse synaptics virtualbox" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz

cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="bn

brx cy dgo eo eu fa gl gu_IN id kk kn_IN kok ks ku mai mn mni my sa_IN

sat sd ta_IN tn uz en ca" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="qxl virtualbox nouveau glint intel mach64

mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage tdfx trident vesa via vmware cirrus

ast chips i128 i740 imstt s3virge tseng v4l vermilion"

XFCE_PLUGINS="menu" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2

ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq

steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG,

LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS,

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## agdg

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~amd64 ~x86" <--- ¿Por qué tienes ~amd64?

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 05 Aug 2011 17:30:01 +0000  <--- Seguramente ese sea el error, haz un emerge --sync, después emerge gentoolkit y un revdep-rebuild. A partir de ahí a seguir instalando el sistema.

PD: No es buena idea tener esto: Portage 2.2.0_alpha50

EDITO: Creo que deberías de hacer una revisión a fondo de tu make.conf; no creo que tengas todas las tarjetas de sonido que hay en el mercado, ni todas las gráficas del mercado, ni que hables más de 15 idiomas y que no quieras el español.

----------

## DYNBM

Tienes razón agdg, mejor me voy con cuidado y re instalo todo aquello.

Saludos

DYNBM

----------

## DYNBM

Estimado agdg. gracias por las sugerencias, la verdad es que tenia la pura embarrada, me di el tiempo para configurar bien el kernel de a acuerdo a mi hardware, estuve varios días en ello y finalmente logré arrancar todo de una forma bastante optima (creo yo al menos), recién hoy pude terminar con ello.

Saludos

DYNBM

 *agdg wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~amd64 ~x86" <--- ¿Por qué tienes ~amd64?
> 
> Timestamp of tree: Fri, 05 Aug 2011 17:30:01 +0000  <--- Seguramente ese sea el error, haz un emerge --sync, después emerge gentoolkit y un revdep-rebuild. A partir de ahí a seguir instalando el sistema.
> 
> PD: No es buena idea tener esto: Portage 2.2.0_alpha50
> ...

 

----------

